# Random 40k Comics



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

So here is a growing collection of comics that I started to do just for some fun. However, there is a warning that I might get better at drawing with a tablet the more I draw. Enjoy!


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

I suggest writing the text yourself instead of using a font.

furthermore, good start!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aye, I agree that using your own writing would suit it better. 

Other than that, very good. I look forward to more. :good:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Not really a comic, but something I whipped up in three minutes. Malal does enjoy trolling to be honest...


----------



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Not really a comic, but something I whipped up in three minutes. Malal does enjoy trolling to be honest...


FFFFFFFFFUUUU-


----------

